# Sriracha & Bacon Smoked Onion Rings



## Old Dave (Apr 30, 2014)

I saw this recipe at a couple of places on the web and decided to give it a try as it sure sounds good to this old chili-head. I also wanted to work the dogs and this is where I started with this adventure. It would seem that the conditions are about right for mushrooms except for the cooler temps this Spring and I sure was looking forward to a taste of this great treat. Would make for a fine dessert to compliment my Sriracha onion rings if we could find some of these morsels.







Was a cooler morning and the dogs were ready to go....only took a few minutes in the woods and Herman started barking and I knew he was locked on to a patch of these mushrooms. Anyway, worked the dogs for about 50 more minutes and found enough of the grey and yellow mushrooms for a couple of meals. It is still a little early for this treat in my area and the ground is not quite moist enough for good growth. 






I cut the onions into slices about an inch thick. Next step was to push out the middle sections until I had a nice sized ring remaining. I then brushed on a generous coat of Sriracha Chili Sauce and wrapped each ring with two slices of bacon. I applied another coat of the Sriracha Sauce and then sprinkled on my favorite rub and they were ready for the fire. 






I placed the prepped onion rings on a raised grid in the Davy Crockett pellet grill and set the temp to 285 degrees. I didn’t have any meat thawed out so I used some of those big Kroger Smoked Sausage Dogs to go along with this treat.  

While this was cooking, I made up my dipping sauce for the rings. 

1/2 cup Sriracha Chili Sauce
2 TBL Mayo
1 tsp Lime Juice
Generous amount of fresh cracked black pepper






After about 90 minutes, I took the rings and dogs off the cooker and they looked good. 






I grilled the bun and added the dog and then topped it off with some chopped onions, sweet pickle relish, shredded cheddar cheese, and a little mustard and catsup and it was ready to eat. 

My dog was great but the Sriracha rings weren’t very good at all. I didn’t like the flavor of this combination although I do love the Sriracha sauce. I didn’t like the dipping sauce either. It just didn’t work for me and my taste buds!

Would have been a total loss if it wasn’t for my dessert. 






A plate of fresh breaded and fried morel mushrooms as a dessert is a great way finish to any meal.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking mighty good.


----------



## Bosko (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks really good


----------



## boozer (Apr 30, 2014)

Holy smokes!  I've got to try the onion rings,  I'm throwing a few on today.  You trained your dogs to sniff out morels? Mine can only find dead birds and rabbit,  not necessarily ones I just shot, haha!


----------



## Max1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Love them there mushrooms. Little late in the season up here for them though. Or spring was kinda screwed up, we finally got to where it was warm enough for mushrooms, then it frosted over and snowed again. Basically killed off the mushrooms.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 30, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Looking mighty good.


 What he said.




Bosko said:


> Looks really good


 And him, too!


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 30, 2014)

Those onions are making the rounds, Nicely done on those and the mushrooms!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 30, 2014)

The folks around here seem to prefer the magic mushrooms which sprout out of fresh cow patties in hot humid weather. In fact..that is why they quit letting Farmer Brown graze his cows on the land surrounding the rehab place cause the hipsters spent all their time digging through the pies. No dog needed for that.  Same thing when the Ag Teacher tried to let them grow tomaters one time..yeppers they smoked up all the vines. From then on they just had to look at pics and watch movies of how to grow stuff.


----------



## boozer (Apr 30, 2014)

Vermin999 said:


> Those onions are making the rounds, Nicely done on those and the mushrooms!!!



Saw them onions again on Facebook.  I was a little bent out of shape I didn't find time to fix some today.  There's always tomorrow.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 30, 2014)

You always have fun posts Dave it all looks good but the mushrooms do look and sound great!


----------



## bigwheel (May 1, 2014)

I just stumbled over that Sirriachi Onion recipe over on the Pioneer Woman web site. They say it take 3 pieces of bacon for each set of rings..hmmmm. I am also doing mental math on how much it cost to buy 4 or 5 big onions. I have about decided it be cheaper to have T-bones and fois gras. Hey I have a plan..why dont we just thick slice the onion..about an inch thick and wrap a pinwheel of bacon around the circumference of each slice and skewer it from edge to edge with a metal or bamboo shiskaber thing. Then proceed as directed? Would seem way more efficient use of resources to the untrained eye. Nevermind that would prob make it taste like boiled onions or something...as opposed to fried onion rings Everybody is on a bacon kick and has plenty of money. It seemed like a good plan at the time.


----------



## boozer (May 1, 2014)

Bacon is crazy expensive.  But, if you happen to be the patient and motivated type, pork belly is still cheap.


----------



## bigwheel (May 2, 2014)

Been threatening to make some in fact. Heard some rumbling about bellies being too high here lately also.


----------



## Max1 (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I feel like going out and getting some right now and cook some up.


----------

